# Nic Salts e-liquid



## Viper_SA (3/7/18)

This is kind of a dual purpose post. I'm struggling a bit to get off the stinkies after a slip-up, and I need something that will hit the spot faster than high mg juice would. It is my understanding that nic salts peak in the bloodstream faster. I have no clue though what mg nic salts to get. Anyone with experience, please help out with a concentration suggestion, and any vendors where I can pick up some e-liquid please advise. I will be using a Reo with a Cyclone atomizer with 1.5mm air hole, and building at 1 ohm or above.

@Rob Fisher 
@Andre 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Viper_SA said:


> This is kind of a dual purpose post. I'm struggling a bit to get off the stinkies after a slip-up, and I need something that will hit the spot faster than high mg juice would. It is my understanding that nic salts peak in the bloodstream faster. I have no clue though what mg nic salts to get. Anyone with experience, please help out with a concentration suggestion, and any vendors where I can pick up some e-liquid please advise. I will be using a Reo with a Cyclone atomizer with 1.5mm air hole, and building at 1 ohm or above.
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> @Andre
> @Silver



Can't help you on the nic salts @Viper_SA 
I have very limited experience with them 

On the Reo/Cyclone I would however suggest going to 24mg (normal nic) and building at about 0.8-0.9 ohms.
That should give you a good nic on a few toots - especially with a good tobacco juice !

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/18)

Viper_SA said:


> This is kind of a dual purpose post. I'm struggling a bit to get off the stinkies after a slip-up, and I need something that will hit the spot faster than high mg juice would. It is my understanding that nic salts peak in the bloodstream faster. I have no clue though what mg nic salts to get. Anyone with experience, please help out with a concentration suggestion, and any vendors where I can pick up some e-liquid please advise. I will be using a Reo with a Cyclone atomizer with 1.5mm air hole, and building at 1 ohm or above.
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> @Andre
> @Silver



@Viper_SA Nic Salts might just be the thing for you... I hate Nic Salts because they hit me so hard and it gives me a nic buzz I don't want. Plus there is no Red Pill Nic Salts. Hi Ho @Silver's advice seems the best option. But I have some Nic Salts here and will ship them to you today for you to try. I have tried a few of the makes and I find the Element Nic Salts really good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (3/7/18)

What about some of these 60mg nic salts disposable pods? They should very quickly take care of the urges, whilst you can vape your normal juice otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Viper_SA Nic Salts might just be the thing for you... I hate Nic Salts because they hit me so hard and it gives me a nic buzz I don't want. Plus there is no Red Pill Nic Salts. Hi Ho @Silver's advice seems the best option. But I have some Nic Salts here and will ship them to you today for you to try. I have tried a few of the makes and I find the Element Nic Salts really good.



Wow uncle @Rob Fisher, that is so kind of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/7/18)

@Viper_SA we have just brought in the STIG disposable which is a 60mg salt nic device. I have tested them with smokers who have never vaped and, not only do they not cough when they try it, but I have seen them puff on these all night without going back to their stinkies. This device is perfect for anyone who can't quit smoking. The nicotine delivery is way higher than a cigarette.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/7/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Viper_SA we have just brought in the STIG disposable which is a 60mg salt nic device. I have tested them with smokers who have never vaped and, not only do they not cough when they try it, but I have seen them puff on these all night without going back to their stinkies. This device is perfect for anyone who can't quit smoking. The nicotine delivery is way higher than a cigarette.



Thanks a lot. If the nic salts e-liquid from uncle @Rob Fisher doesn't work, I'll be sure to try and get some of these.


----------



## Silver (3/7/18)

Please let us know your findings @Viper_SA - im interested to hear how it goes
@Rob Fisher , kudos to you Sir for offering to help out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/18)

Wow! All I can say is, WOW! Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher!
Thank you so very much for the parcel and your generosity

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/7/18)

@Rob Fisher is really a good person.

@Rob Fisher for President.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Wow! All I can say is, WOW! Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher!
> Thank you so very much for the parcel and your generosity
> 
> View attachment 137556
> View attachment 137557


No more stinkies now!!! Kudos @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/18)

Reo with a clone OL16 on top. Nichrome 80, 10 wrap coil coming to 1.2 Ohm at 2mm ID. Elements Key Lime Cookie flavor, and plenty of throat hit for me at 20mg. Can feel this will kick butt in the long run

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/18)

Oh wow - what a parcel
Enjoy it @Viper_SA !

Kudos to you @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/7/18)

I have a question relating to the "no sub-ohm" rule. I built a coil for my Zeus single coil last night. 3mm ID, 15 wrap 24awg Ni80. Comes out at 0.98 ohm. Now I like the vape at 30W, which is just north of 5V. Would this be an issue? Is it the voltage/wattage that makes the nic salts break down, or should it be fine?


----------



## Raindance (19/7/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I have a question relating to the "no sub-ohm" rule. I built a coil for my Zeus single coil last night. 3mm ID, 15 wrap 24awg Ni80. Comes out at 0.98 ohm. Now I like the vape at 30W, which is just north of 5V. Would this be an issue? Is it the voltage/wattage that makes the nic salts break down, or should it be fine?


Please note that what follows may be complete BS as it is based on theory and not knowledge nor experience.

I think the No Sub Ohm statement applies to mechanical devices because on a regulated mod the coils resistance has little to do with final power output. I therefore assume the warning to mean not to vape NS over 18 Watt. Then again 18 Watt applied to a small coil (Small surface area) is way hotter than the same applied to a large coil. Heat being the cause of the chemical breakdown would thus be less on the large coil.

The pod devices use a very high gauge wire and therefore have a small surface or contact area transferring concentrated heat to the juice and wick. Considering your build uses a gauge akin to bloudraad, with massive surface area, I think you will be safe.

Then again, refer to my opening sentence.

Regards


----------

